# Anyone ever been pregnant but had a negative hpt till really late?



## josephine3

:wacko:I ask because I simply feel pregnant. I did get my last period on time, but it was much lighter and shorter than usual. I have an empty, sicky feeling every morning for past 2 weeks, which only goes away when I eat. I have a full, heavy feeling in my belly, cramps, headaches, backache, acne and have gained 3lbs!! I have yawned my way through the past week and just want to sleep!

However I am still getting negative hpts. AAARRRGGGGHHH. I cant explain it other than Im going crazy. 
I looked up online for stories of women who are pregnant but they dont test positive by urine or blood until months along or even not at all!

What do I do, and when do I see my doctor if I still feel pregnant? They will think Im mad Im sure. 
Have any of you ladies ever been pregnant and not got your positive test until really late??Please help Im going crazy over here.. Im not imagining the strange movement in my tummy Im sure. I even saw it twinge one time..If i was pregnant I would be about 5wks, 6 days. Any help is appreciated!! 

:flower:


----------



## swood9

i took several tests over the weeks and didn't get a bfp til about 5w5d. idk if that is late, lol. and i had symptoms, I knew I was freaking pg!


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for the reply! I believe I am about that now! I hope it will work soon!


----------



## Charlie_x

Yeah with both of my 1st and 2nd pregnancy i didnt get a postive pregnancy test till i was 2 weeks late with my 3rd pregnancy (ended in mc) i got a postive the day before my period was due and then this pregnancy i got a postive 5 days before my period was due xx


----------



## josephine3

Definitely holding out hope then. Will re-test in a week!!! Scared in the meantime though..


----------



## MarcsMrs

I tested at 14 days late & got a BFN, tested again at 16 days late & BFP!!!


----------



## jennijunni

It is possible, but unlikely. Maybe you should have some bloods drawn? That way you can put your mind at ease?? GL!!


----------



## Joyzerelly

Its possible, but unlikely.. Last month I felt so pregnant, just as I remembered feeling with my last LO. I even got a positive test with breastmilk instead of wee. I wasn't PG though... I don't feel pregnant at all this month but I am.. :wacko:
If it isn't your month this month then I wish you all the best for next month. :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks ladies! I am due to have a 'day 21 progeesterone test' to see i I ovulate soon - i looked online and apparently progesterone skyrockets during pregnancy - so i am hoping to see a high level!! I dont want to ask for a hcg blood test as last time i was told that hpts are accurate... but hoping the progesterone will come back high and they will automaticlly test for pregnancy.. thanks for the support!! hope to be joining you all here more permanently very soon!!


----------



## petitpas

Please don't hate me but it doesn't sound like you are pregnant. You had a period just over a week ago and negative hpts since. I would expect that your body is slowly gearing up to ovulation.

Do you track your temperatures? If you don't yet, it might help you understand what is going on and when. I know that with me I actually missed my fertile window until I temped and realised I often ovulated a little later than the usual mid cycle.

There is also no way that you could see movement on your belly at 5 weeks as there is no movement to see. Until 5.5 weeks you can't even detect a heartbeat and the baby isn't even 1mm in length.
I know I'm a party pooper for telling you all this, but I do hope you will fall pregnant with your baby soon. I just think it is torture to think you are pregnant when you are most probably not. Big :hug: and all the best, hon :dust:


----------



## Justagirlxx

petitpas said:


> Please don't hate me but it doesn't sound like you are pregnant. You had a period just over a week ago and negative hpts since. I would expect that your body is slowly gearing up to ovulation.
> 
> Do you track your temperatures? If you don't yet, it might help you understand what is going on and when. I know that with me I actually missed my fertile window until I temped and realised I often ovulated a little later than the usual mid cycle.
> 
> There is also no way that you could see movement on your belly at 5 weeks as there is no movement to see. Until 5.5 weeks you can't even detect a heartbeat and the baby isn't even 1mm in length.
> I know I'm a party pooper for telling you all this, but I do hope you will fall pregnant with your baby soon. I just think it is torture to think you are pregnant when you are most probably not. Big :hug: and all the best, hon :dust:

Sorry to OP but I have to agree with this. Its very unlikely you are pregnant, pregnancy tests are very accurate these days. Remember, the number one symptom of pregnancy is a missed period, so if you don't have that you most likely arent pregnant. GL and lots of :dust: to you, I hope you get that positive soon. x


----------



## josephine3

Also, I do get that it wouldnt be 'baby' moving yet but there is something going on in there i tell you!!! thanks for replies xx


----------



## jojo23

i didnt get my positive hpt until 9 weeks after my period, doctor said my hcg obv just took its time rising and i had tested 7 weeks after(which would have made me 4-5 wks preg) now im about 7 weeks! keep testing xxxxxxxx


----------



## josephine3

jojo23 said:


> i didnt get my positive hpt until 9 weeks after my period, doctor said my hcg obv just took its time rising and i had tested 7 weeks after(which would have made me 4-5 wks preg) now im about 7 weeks! keep testing xxxxxxxx

Im not sure I understand.. U mean u got a negative 7 weeks since ur last period, and u are measuring the pregnancy weeks from conception? Cos otherwise im confused sorry! Thanx for the support tho!


----------



## pinklightbulb

I would keep my fingers crossed that next month might be your month instead hun xx :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

petitpas said:


> Please don't hate me but it doesn't sound like you are pregnant. You had a period just over a week ago and negative hpts since. I would expect that your body is slowly gearing up to ovulation.
> 
> Do you track your temperatures? If you don't yet, it might help you understand what is going on and when. I know that with me I actually missed my fertile window until I temped and realised I often ovulated a little later than the usual mid cycle.
> 
> There is also no way that you could see movement on your belly at 5 weeks as there is no movement to see. Until 5.5 weeks you can't even detect a heartbeat and the baby isn't even 1mm in length.
> I know I'm a party pooper for telling you all this, but I do hope you will fall pregnant with your baby soon. I just think it is torture to think you are pregnant when you are most probably not. Big :hug: and all the best, hon :dust:

 I just have to add again, that I know it wouldnt be baby moving yet, but surely the uterus is still contracting and expanding, filling with blood etc and is it not possible that i can feel some of this? I know you're only trying to help and I didnt take offence but i DID see something!!! whether it was pregnancy related or not, who can say but I did see and feel movements in my uterus area.
:flower:


----------



## jojo23

my last period was august 9th, my expected period was 20th sep as i have very long cycles...i tested the day of my expected period, the week after and the week after that(2weeks late at this point) and was getting negatives, i finally got a positive hpt 3 weeks after my period would have been due...

which would make me 6-7 weeks pregnant depending on when i ovualted, as i said my cycles are pretty wacky so i just have to wait for my scan to see for definite but i was most certainely very late for AF and getting negative hpts


----------



## josephine3

Thanks jojo!! So it is possible it seems not as rare as I first thought... did u have many symptoms? or spotting? I would love to compare!! thanx xxx


----------



## petitpas

Jo, there certainly is a lot going on in there very quickly - and our digestion can be affected, too, so I agree there can be many things going on in the tummy area :)

Do you know when you ovulated? If there is a chance you ovulated late (say, by a couple of weeks) and you dtd around the later dates then there is a possibility you are very newly pregnant and the lines aren't showing up yet. But, if you tracked ovulation and you are getting negative sensitive tests more than two weeks later then the chances are that even if you were pregnant it would not end well as the hcg levels are not going up fast enough.

I know that sometimes the situation is questionable and I've taken tests after af to make sure, too. This ttc malarkey is much harder than people lead you to believe!

By all means wait a few more days and take another test but also keep up with ttc-ing because if you are not pregnant missing your fertile window would be so annoying! Well, it would be if it was me - I'm not the most patient of people... :haha:

Still wishing you all the best and sending you some :dust:


----------



## jojo23

im quite sure i ovulated late as my cycles have been longer since my mmc in feb... i also had about 10 days where i didnt test at all just to avoid disappointment where i think it would have shown up. when i did do my hpt the result was instant and when i went to the doctor it was the same. last time i was pregnant i didnt get a result until i was 6 weeks pregnant~~(2 weeks late for af) even though it ended in mmc there was a chromosome problem and nothing to do with hcg.



i was very tired and emotional so i thought af was on the way and just bein a bitch lol but then i was feeling queasy in the morning and i got sick last thursday morning so i knew something wasnt right. also i had a few headaches and i was smelling all sorts that wasnt even there...still am!!! my boobs feel like they are on fire ...the main one for me was i was SOOOO bloated and i knew it wasnt something i had eaten or anything like that so i decided i would just take another test to make sure and then i got a positive and took another test the day after and got a positive and then saw the doctor who confirmed it!

i just think our bodies are so amazing we could never begin to understand how they work. and we are all so different, ive spent days on here worrying about things ive seen but now i realise i cant control what happens and i only want people around me who are positive and supportive! i dont need anyone to say what if or it doesnt look good etc, i want to have faith that everything will be ok and if its not ill have to take it as it comes and lean on the people i love to support me if its not! hang in there hun if this isnt your month then we'll all be here to help you to next month xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo23

petipas i love your profile pic lol made me laugh so much!!!!


----------



## _jellybean_

Jo, I agree with the other poster...keep baby dancing. Hope that you get your bfp soon, but I think that it's extremely rare to be pregnant with a negative hpt.


----------



## XJessicaX

I was 7 weeks pregnant with 8 negative pregnancy tests before testing positive the day after the doctor scheduled me for blood tests as I was so concerned at missing my period!


----------



## TayBabes92

Sorry to but I on ur post cuz I am in a similar boat except I haven't got my period. I'm now 7 days late and I thought today I got my period (sorry tmi) wen I wiped I noticed brownish discharge then on the second wipe it was red/brown discharge with like ewcm. I did have mild cramps yesterday for about 5 minutes so I thought well finally af is here. This afternoon I went to toilet again n well there was minimal brown discharge then nothing so I am really confused. I assumed I ovulated around CD17 so I would be now CD38 which is 21dpo. Wen I was 6/7dpo I have the small brown discharge so I thought maybe IB or late ovulation. This is all super confusing and my last hpts were 8dpo n 18dpo n they were both negative. Could there be a chance I am pregnant?

Funny this is with my last cycles I have heaps of symptoms n my boobs hurt so bad n I have all the fake symptoms of pregnancy now this cycle I have had maybe bit stronger sense of smell today, fatigue do to not being able to sleep at night n bowel movements happen more often.


----------



## miccoops

I was about 10 days late before gettting BFP.. kept getting bfn before. Didn't really have any symptoms other than no period! 

kept thinking I was just going to be late, very shocked!


----------



## josephine3

Pls feel free to join in TayBabes! I say there is still a chance for you, as like me you have had a strange period... I am still hopeful... so many people saying they didnt test positive till 8, 10 weeks even longer:thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Also, check out my other thread on this:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...een-pregnant-but-still-have-negative-hpt.html


----------



## TayBabes92

Another bfn this morning :( I am starting to believe I just didnt ovulate this cycle


----------



## XJessicaX

I don't think you have to ovulate in order to have a period. Many women skip a month of ovulating but most will continue to have anovulatory bleeding.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I would say that the vast majority of women that get negative HPTs for many days only to get a + HPT afterwards ovulated much later than they thought. I've seen several posts on BNB about negative HPTs that turn into + ones after many days and when they go in for their scans they are usually 1-2 weeks behind what they thought their dates were.

The fact of the matter is that certain HPTs such as First Response are very sensitive and can pick up HCG as low as 12. Heck, I've had a + FR when my HCG was only 6. Since HCG should double every 48 hours I would say that if a woman starts testing at 10 DPO, continues for 3-4 days (14 DPO) and all HPTs have been negative then she is either not pregnant or the pregnancy is not viable. 

I say this because at 10 DPO HCG should be at least 5 to be considered pregnant. By 14 DPO it should be at least 20 so by then it should certainly register on a FR HPT. Fertility Friend has a great chart that shows the percentage of women that were really pregnant after repeated negative HPTs and after 11 DPO the chance of being pregnant with a healthy pregnancy drops significantly.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faq...ncy-Test-Before-a-Positive---Stats-Study.html

However, if you think you might have ovulated late then there is a remote possibility you could be pregnant. The best way to know for sure is with a blood test.

Good luck to you!


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm, thanks for the post but I think those charts can be misleading...and there are many many women who got their bfp at well past 14dpo and went on to have healthy pregnancies... honestly, look it up!! I felt similar to you before I investigated and it turns out there are some women who are pregnant and still getting negative hpts all through their pregnancy... i accept this is rare and maybe like you say a lot of the others ovulated late.. but many girls on here know exactly when they ov'd and still didnt get their positive till later than 14 dpo. in my opinion thats far too early to rule out pregnancy.. that may even be before expected period is due!!

Gosh why is it all so confusing. .. thank you for the info and for your post - I am just a little worried about the charts leaving girls with no hope at 11dpo when i think there still is!!


----------



## Justagirlxx

josephine3 said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the post but I think those charts can be misleading...and there are many many women who got their bfp at well past 14dpo and went on to have healthy pregnancies... honestly, look it up!! I felt similar to you before I investigated and it turns out there are some women who are pregnant and still getting negative hpts all through their pregnancy... i accept this is rare and maybe like you say a lot of the others ovulated late.. but many girls on here know exactly when they ov'd and still didnt get their positive till later than 14 dpo. in my opinion thats far too early to rule out pregnancy.. that may even be before expected period is due!!
> 
> Gosh why is it all so confusing. .. thank you for the info and for your post - I am just a little worried about the charts leaving girls with no hope at 11dpo when i think there still is!!

I understand you want to hold onto hope and such but its just so rare not to get a positive hpt. These women you are talking about who didnt get positives till later also had a missed period which you haven't had. Personally I think you should keep trying and wait until you miss a period to really start being hopeful. My first pregnancy I got a positive FRER at 10 dpo, bloods taken the same day came back at 9 hcg. FRER is very very sensitive. x


----------



## minkie

I don't think charting is misleading. If anything after charting for a few months it really helps you to get a feel for when you normally ovulate, and then after the fact that month you can know pretty certain within a few days when you actually did ovulate and that really helps you to know when to start testing etc. Well, at least it was helpful for me with my last it took us 8 months to conceive and I tempted and charted and knew exactly when I was ovulating (as well as physical symptoms I would get ovulation pains and EWCM for three days and would ovulate on the last day of it) Anyways, I agree that the women that get the late BFPS ovulated WAY later than they thought they did. All 4 of my BFPS I got on 10 and 9 DPO. I hope you get it soon!! :dust:


----------



## Cosmos

I didn't get a positive HPT until I was (what I thought) a full week late, which would have put me at about 6 weeks (my period were always 32 days), however I was given a gestational age of 5w1d four days after the + FRER, so my ovulation was apparently late and my period would have been later than I thought as well. The dates can drive you crazy, but hang in there and just test again if you don't get AF and keep doing it every three days so not to drive yourself completely crazy (I know how it feels!). Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

minkie said:


> I don't think charting is misleading. If anything after charting for a few months it really helps you to get a feel for when you normally ovulate, and then after the fact that month you can know pretty certain within a few days when you actually did ovulate and that really helps you to know when to start testing etc. Well, at least it was helpful for me with my last it took us 8 months to conceive and I tempted and charted and knew exactly when I was ovulating (as well as physical symptoms I would get ovulation pains and EWCM for three days and would ovulate on the last day of it) Anyways, I agree that the women that get the late BFPS ovulated WAY later than they thought they did. All 4 of my BFPS I got on 10 and 9 DPO. I hope you get it soon!! :dust:

Sorry I think I confused you.. I dont mean that charting is misleading Im sure that is very useful!! I meant the charts that the previous user posted saying that a positive after a negative at 11dpo becomes very unlikely, could be misleading.

Thanks for the support anyways!


----------



## Butterfly88

My first pregnancy I was sick as a dog right after a one day period. I tested and tested and got negatives till just after six weeks. Then I had a miscarriage. This pregnancy I didn't even notice I had a missed period and only tested because I was nauseous to the point of immobility and I was getting pretty worried I had a bad virus. Alas I was pregnant and late for my period two weeks.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks for your post butterfly!! I will certainly keep testing!! so what dpo would that have made you if you were past 6 weeks? lots i suppose! Thanks I feel a little less crazy now. only a little tho lol. xx


----------



## mumof3girls

My last pregnancy that ended in m/c I got my bfp at 17dpo and this pregnancy I got a bfp at 10dpo with my first 2 children I got bfp at about 5 weeks but I just knew I was pregnant with all 5 pregnancies only 1 pregnancy which was also a m/c about 6/7 years ago I had no idea I was pregnant in fact it was only because I suddenly went off coffee that I decided to test and I thought for sure it would be negative and it was a dark bfp and I was about 6 weeks but m/c about 2 weeks later. I also had a friend who never got a bfp, she thought she was pregnant and got a bfn and didn't bother testing until she started getting bigger so she went to the doctors and her hcg result was not pregnant so they said it was probably a cyst or just weight gain and she didn't actually find out she was pregnant until she had bad cramps and went to the hospital and found out she was in labour (she was a large girl already) but there u go it's rare but very possible, and if I hadn't seen all this for myself I would have never believed it because it seems so strange that the hpt and hcg wouldn't show anything at all for her but I promise this is a true story and I have also heard that it has happened to other people too but I can't confirm or deny them coz I wasn't there to see it happen just my friend !!
I hope this is the case for you but to be honest I think it's unlikely that u are pregnant but certainly not impossible :) good luck hun I hope your dreams come true and u can finally get some answers :) x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry, I never said it's hopeless but the chance of getting a BFP after 11 DPO (if you know when you ovulated) is very rare. Of course, you could be the exception all I am saying is that it is not likely. Someone on here thought she just had to be pregnant because her period was so late, 40+ days, but she wasn't. I think it's good to be optimistic but also be realistic. Especially once you are at the 14 DPO point with a negative HPT, it's just highly unlikely.

Just FYI, I once got my period super late, 10 days late. It's the only time I have ever been that late. It was my wedding and it seems the stress of the wedding and a honeymoon in Europe delayed my period. I was not pregnant. On the other hand, everytime I have been pregnant I have gotten a + by 11 DPO at the latest. With this one I got a strong + at 9 DPO.

Why not just get a blood test to ease your mind?


----------



## josephine3

Thanks so much for your post mumof3girls!! I know its rare but I guess it does happen.. search online in general and it seems much more common than i first thought..

Mon_n_jon thanks for the reply I hope I didnt cause you offence!! Sorry I am emotional lol. I also realise it could be another medical condition, a cycst maybe, hormone levels, maybe a phantom pregnancy even, or maybe I actually am pregnant. 

I would love to get a blood test but here in the uk you cant just 'get' them you have to be sent for one. Even then, as you can see in the above post, they're not 100% accurate in all cases... for that you need ultrasound and Im sure a doctor wouldnt send me for one of those without a positive test! I do however, have a day 21 progesterone blood test booked to see if I ovulate (as i saw my doc saying I have been trying over a yr now).
From what I have read, progesterone levels shoot right up during pregnancy? So i am hoping if they come back high they may suggest or check for pregnancy? Do you have any info on the levels used in the uk and what the results mean? ( you sound well-researched lol) I also might mention my concerns to the nurse and see if she has any ideas.

Thanks for your input!!:flower:


----------



## Butterfly88

That would make. Me 28 days past ovulation when I finally took a test. But I was two weeks late for my period with my current lo. My first we had no idea when my last normal period was so we based it on that one day period.


----------



## NotNic

Hi I posted on a similar thread so sorry for doubling up. I got my BFP on CD53. On CD46 I had s negative HPT and spotting on CD47, which I think must be IB.My normal cycles were an average of 26 days.

I don't know yet how far I am (early scan on Friday) but I just wanted to tell you what I did. At 2 weeks late I went to see my GP. (They will probably tell you to wait a bit longer if you go and see them sooner). I had a blood test to check my hormone levels (I don't think they checked hcg) and general health. My results came back following Monday. I was all healthy and hormone levels said I was in the LP of my cycle. I waited another week tested and got my BFP. 

The dr will send you for tests but you will need to be patient. Good luck


----------



## Mon_n_john

No offense taken Josephine. I have been there and with all my issues, I know how bad it feels when one wants to be pregnant.

You are right about progesterone being higher when pregnant. However, a CD 21 test (which by the way should never just be performed on CD 21, but at 7 DPO instead) would not be able to show you if you are pregnant. 

For example, let's take a 30 day cycle and say the woman ovulates at CD 16. She should get the prog. test done at CD 23 (7 DPO). If she is indeed pregnant implantation would occur anywhere between 6 DPO - 9 DPO most likely. At 7 DPO the chances of there being enough HCG in a pregnant woman's body to raise progesterone levels are slim to none. Even if the baby had implanted early at 6 DPO that would only give you an HCG level of 5-10, not enough to trigger a high progesterone level. Higher than normal progesterone when pregnant wouldn't really be apparent until at least 14 DPO.

To answer your question I wish I knew more about UK levels but I live in the US. In the US here are the progesterone levels you should expect to see:

at 7 DPO - 
at least 10 to show healthy ovulation
at least 15 if the cycle was medicated

at 14 DPO -
a level of 25 in a pregnant woman (with a bare minimum of 10)

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## petitpas

To be honest, I doubt a higher progesterone level will trigger your doctor to send you for an hcg test. Why don't you make an appointment with your GP, explain your situation and ask for hcg to be added to the testing panel? You might find that he/she agrees just to get you out of his/her hair - it happened to me once and the blood test came up positive when the NHS pee test hadn't :D Before you get excited, I was 10dpo and my hcg was 16miu. The NHS pee tests only pick up over 25miu :haha:


----------



## josephine3

Mon_n_john said:


> No offense taken Josephine. I have been there and with all my issues, I know how bad it feels when one wants to be pregnant.
> 
> You are right about progesterone being higher when pregnant. However, a CD 21 test (which by the way should never just be performed on CD 21, but at 7 DPO instead) would not be able to show you if you are pregnant.
> 
> For example, let's take a 30 day cycle and say the woman ovulates at CD 16. She should get the prog. test done at CD 23 (7 DPO). If she is indeed pregnant implantation would occur anywhere between 6 DPO - 9 DPO most likely. At 7 DPO the chances of there being enough HCG in a pregnant woman's body to raise progesterone levels are slim to none. Even if the baby had implanted early at 6 DPO that would only give you an HCG level of 5-10, not enough to trigger a high progesterone level. Higher than normal progesterone when pregnant wouldn't really be apparent until at least 14 DPO.
> 
> To answer your question I wish I knew more about UK levels but I live in the US. In the US here are the progesterone levels you should expect to see:
> 
> at 7 DPO -
> at least 10 to show healthy ovulation
> at least 15 if the cycle was medicated
> 
> at 14 DPO -
> a level of 25 in a pregnant woman (with a bare minimum of 10)
> 
> Hope that helps a bit!

Thanks, that does help a bit, but as I say I will need to try and find the uk levels.. however, lol.. i have the test booked for cd24 (25 is a saturday) of a 32 day cycle. I am counting this 'cycle' from the bleed i experienced.. (incase im mad and not pregnant - may as well get the test done on this cycle).. but I believe I may have conceived on the previous cycle.. so I would be around 6 weeks since my last menstrual period.

Im not even at ovulation day of this 'cycle' yet... 

So where should the levels be for a 6 weeks pregnant woman? 

and I honestly wasnt even symptom spotting this time round, we were taking a break really, and I didnt start noticing symptoms till after the bleed.

Thanks for the input and advice!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Not sure what levels should be for someone who is 6 weeks along but my last test revealed a level of 83 at about 5 weeks.

As for the progesterone test, it is only used to confirm ovulation has already happened and to make sure that your body makes enough progesterone. The test is only accurate at 7 days past ovulation, 8 max, so you need to know when you ovulate if you want it to be accurate. If you have the test done before you ovulate or any other day besides 7 days or 8 days past your ovulation the test is pretty much useless. Just make sure you are scheduling it based on your ovulation date, not just a cycle day. I would suggest using ovulation sticks to pinpoint your O date. Good luck.


----------



## minkie

I dunno, not to be a downer but if you were 6 weeks pregnant I'm pretty sure you would be pulling up a positive home pregnancy test by now, the baby would have a heartbeat and everything...I got my first positive 3 and a half weeks ago i think. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

If you are so sure you are pregnant why don't you go to your doctor and get that hcg test? A progesterone test is not going to show whether you are pregnant.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Exactly right, prog. test can't demonstrate pregnancy, especially this early. Its just not what it is intended for. I would skip the NHS and go straight to a private clinic to ease my mind.


----------



## jojo23

this thread has gotten very technical lol... i dont really know what else to say hun other than everyone is so different and i can only tell you my situation and i cant possibly think anyone knows or doesnt know whats going on within your body other than you and your doctor. if you see your doctor and insist on a blood test they have to give it to you legally...your paying after all! all i can say is have patience and hopefully see your doctor in a week or 2! Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## minkie

Well said, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## josephine3

Wow lol I didnt expect to cause so much debate!! oh deary me..
Well maybe the best option is to find a private doctor as I doubt the nhs would send me for a blood test.. I may do what one poster suggested and try and get a nhs docs appt before the blood test and see if I can convince him to add hcg to the tests..im not sure how to go about going private I've never used a private doctor before! 

Thanks for everyones input and I'll be sure to let you all know the outcome!!!


----------



## petitpas

Crying on your GP often gets you the tests you want :winkwink:


----------



## cooch

Day 21 won't show your pregnant. In UK to have had a very good ovulation your day 21 in UK should be between 60 and 100. Don't get confused with US levels which use a different measurement.

Am I right in thinking/reading that you have a period not that long ago? So long as there was red bleed then it was a proper period. Pregnant women don't tend to bleed like a period. I would keep trying in the ttc kind of way as your maybe coming up for ovulation.


----------



## NotNic

Having been in that limbo that that the OP is in, I totally believe she should see her GP. Yes a progesterone test can't really tell her if she is pregnant, but it can tell her if she had ovulated. It was very reassuring for me for the doctor to just confirm that I had at least ovulated, so I knew a conclusion wasn't far off (either AF or a BFP was coming). I don't have my numbers to hand but my progesterone levels were within the range considered normal.

I didn't ask for hcg to be included, because I assumed it would be. Don't assume. Ask if you can. If they can't at least you'll know if they confirm you are in the LP, that a solution will be with you within two weeks. If you are still waiting to O you can use opks to monitor where you are, or the dr might decide to prescribe you something to start your AF or kick start your ovaries.

There is a good chance that you may be pregnant, just not as far along as your LMP could suggest. Definitely see the GP because if you do get your BFP you're probably going to need an early scan like I'm having to sort an EDD out. You'll need their referral to the EPU and they are more likely to be on board if you have gone through the process with them. Good luck!


----------



## xpatchx

I am in the same boat atm - 13 days late and no positive. With my DD I got a BFP like 5 days before I was due my period, so she showed REALLY early.

BUT my best friend on here had negative after negative for about 2-3 weeks, and then got a positive at 8 weeks after her LMP and now has a beautiful 1 year old boy!

Honestly, every day I'd text her and say "Got a positive yet?" and eventually I got a text with a pic of a faint positive.

Link to her little thread mentioning it: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/258338-do-start.html

Don't put all your hope into it, but don't give up till that dreaded AF comes - because I know I won't be! (Although we only DTD once or twice a month :nope:) xxxxx


----------



## josephine3

I think I've confused people with this progesterone test thing. I know that a day 21 progesterone test couldnt tell me if i was pregnant if it indeed, was day 21 of my cycle, and the bleed I had was a period. 

However, if it wasnt (maybe a decidual bleed??) and Im on like...cycle day 50ish and awaiting the bfp, then I hope the progesterone would be high enough for them to question it.

NotNic - thanks I dont suppose you have any info on the levels used in the uk? I seem to be getting conflicting info so confusng!! what is a normal level for after ov?

good luck xpatchx thanks for telling me about your friend! 



Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Josephine the problem with the progesterone test is that it is given at 7 DPO for a reason. Basically during your cycle your progesterone would be at it's highest point at 7 DPO. If the test is done after that. the progesterone will be at a lower level as progesterone slowly drops until you get your period.

However, if indeed you are on CD 50 or so and you are pregnant you are right, it could show higher than normal. The only problem with that theory is that some women have high levels of progesterone normally even when they are not pregnant. So even if the test comes back with a high level of progesterone that wouldn't be enough to indicate pregnancy. You would still need an HCG blood test. That is why I was saying that saving some time and taking the test right away might be a good idea. You'll get the quickest response that way. Plus, if you order your results stat you will get them back the same day! I always get mine by 3 PM.

Good luck!


----------



## josephine3

Ah i see, thanks for that bit of info! So if i was in some massively long luteal phase it might have declined by now. 
The only problem with testing is being in th uk i cant just stroll in and order whatever tests i like!! I would have to convince the go to send me for one first... if i dont get definite results by next fri I may ask the nurse for advice or try and get in with the gp before and ask him to do a hcg.
I *think* I've started to get the lightest of faint lines on the 25 sensitivity dipsticks.. see thread in Pregnancy test forum if you're interested! (probly just makes me crazier but oh well..) 
Gosh I must get to bed.. night!! x


----------



## petitpas

You just need to make an appointment with your GP and tell him/her you suspect you are pregnant, have had some bleeding but haven't had a positive pregnancy test. You are worried something is wrong, can they run an hcg on you.
Not that difficult!


----------



## Mon_n_john

josephine3 said:


> Ah i see, thanks for that bit of info! So if i was in some massively long luteal phase it might have declined by now.

You got it! And you are welcome.:flower:


----------



## NotNic

josephine3 said:


> I think I've confused people with this progesterone test thing. I know that a day 21 progesterone test couldnt tell me if i was pregnant if it indeed, was day 21 of my cycle, and the bleed I had was a period.
> 
> However, if it wasnt (maybe a decidual bleed??) and Im on like...cycle day 50ish and awaiting the bfp, then I hope the progesterone would be high enough for them to question it.
> 
> NotNic - thanks I dont suppose you have any info on the levels used in the uk? I seem to be getting conflicting info so confusng!! what is a normal level for after ov?
> 
> good luck xpatchx thanks for telling me about your friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies xx


I've found my sheet, but it doesn't have progesterone levels on there, so may be I was getting confused with my LH level. :shrug: My LH level was 7.6 and the range for that is 1.5 - 8.6. 

I had my EDD given to me today, so according to that date I was apparently just 3DPO, however I think that's a couple of days off. I was also tested for FSH and that came back as 4.2. Normal UK ranges are 2.5 - 12.5.

Sorry that's probably not too helpful. Either way go to the GP. I was reassured by my numbers.


----------



## brittanyyy17

​I had my last AF in August, when I missed it in Sept. I started taking HPT, but they all came out negative. So, I went and had a blood test, but it was still negative. I had the same feeling you did, I just felt different. I was always tired, nauseous, my boobs ached.. but the doctor insisted I wasn't pregnant. 
​She took more tests to see why I wasn't having AF(by now I was late for Oct. too), and still feeling bad.. but they all came back normal. A few days before my doctors appt. where she was going to put me on a pill to force me to have AF, my mom told me to take just one more HPT, just to see. And bam there was my BFP. 
​3 HPT's and 1 Doctors test later, she gave me an EDD of June 28th, 2012...which would make me a few days pregnant at the time... I'm pretty sure I've been pregnant longer than she thinks. A lot longer. But, we will see Wed.! If you haven't had a blood test yet, go get one. Some peoples levels just come up later.. 7 tests told me I wasn't(including a blood test).. But, a week and a half later 4 told me I was.


----------



## cooch

Josephine3- You need to update us with your outcome. I would love there to be some hope.

Normal day 21 Progesterone for UK should be between 60-100


----------



## TayBabes92

Sorry I thought I would just share this information because it is the only thing that does give me the tiniest bit of hope because of my PCOS.

https://www.steadyhealth.com/PCOS_and_Pregnancy_Tests_t72710.html

This link is just a small forum about women with PCOS and receiving their BFP's after their period was 2+ weeks late. It is helpful to me because I am in the similar situation but I am just waiting our for my real period or BFP.


----------



## josephine3

cooch said:


> Josephine3- You need to update us with your outcome. I would love there to be some hope.
> 
> Normal day 21 Progesterone for UK should be between 60-100

Oooh thank you so much for finally clearing that up for me!!! great stuff...

I am gonna keep this thread to check back on for all these levels that have been given!!

Anyone in this situation just google 'pregnant but test says negative' and you will find loooaadddds of responses!!! Many you never find out the outcome, some are pregnant, some arent but it does give you hope when everyone thinks you're crazy!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Don't worry we don't think you are crazy, you just want to be pregnant and we can all sympathize.


----------



## josephine3

found great site online - I know its the american levels again but look, great info... and it could be possible for some normal people to still be getting negatives on 25 and still be in the normal hcg range!! 

It says:
Hormones
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) levels can have quite a bit of variance at this point. Anything from 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml is considered normal at 5 weeks. Once the levels have reached at least 2000, some type of development is expected to be seen in the uterus using high resolution vaginal ultrasound. If using a transabdominal ultrasound, some type of development should be seen when the hCG level has reached 3600 mIU/ml. Although development may be seen earlier, these levels provide a guide of when something is expected to be seen. 

Progesterone levels also can have quite a variance at this stage of pregnancy. They can range from 9-47ng/ml in the first trimester, with an average of 12-20ng/ml in the first 5-6 weeks of pregnancy. 

With both hCG levels and progesterone levels, it is not the single value that can predict a healthy pregnancy outcome. It is more important to evaluate two different values to see if the numbers are increasing. Levels of hCG should be increasing by at least 60 % every 2-3 days, but ideally doubling every 48-72 hours. Progesterone levels rise much differently than hCG levels, with an average of 1-3ng/ml every couple days until they reach their peak for that trimester. In situations when there is a concern of an ectopic pregnancy or miscarriage, hCG levels will often start out normal, but will not show a significant increase or will stop rising all together, and progesterone levels will be low from the beginning.


https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm if you're interested in the full article!


----------



## Joyzerelly

josephine3 said:


> found great site online - I know its the american levels again but look, great info... and it could be possible for some normal people to still be getting negatives on 25 and still be in the normal hcg range!!
> 
> It says:
> Hormones
> Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) levels can have quite a bit of variance at this point. Anything from 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml is considered normal at 5 weeks. Once the levels have reached at least 2000, some type of development is expected to be seen in the uterus using high resolution vaginal ultrasound. If using a transabdominal ultrasound, some type of development should be seen when the hCG level has reached 3600 mIU/ml. Although development may be seen earlier, these levels provide a guide of when something is expected to be seen.
> 
> Progesterone levels also can have quite a variance at this stage of pregnancy. They can range from 9-47ng/ml in the first trimester, with an average of 12-20ng/ml in the first 5-6 weeks of pregnancy.
> 
> With both hCG levels and progesterone levels, it is not the single value that can predict a healthy pregnancy outcome. It is more important to evaluate two different values to see if the numbers are increasing. Levels of hCG should be increasing by at least 60 % every 2-3 days, but ideally doubling every 48-72 hours. Progesterone levels rise much differently than hCG levels, with an average of 1-3ng/ml every couple days until they reach their peak for that trimester. In situations when there is a concern of an ectopic pregnancy or miscarriage, hCG levels will often start out normal, but will not show a significant increase or will stop rising all together, and progesterone levels will be low from the beginning.
> 
> 
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm if you're interested in the full article!

Well Josephine? Any news?? :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Well... I think I am starting to get faint positive!! This is my test from fri morning I am going to retest tomorrow... doesnt show great in the pic but in real life I see pink!

This best be it cos I feel like poo.. such a terrible cold and sore throat, clogged up, nose bleeds when I blow it. :(
 



Attached Files:







midopen3.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 92









midopen2.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 79









midopen.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 77


----------



## cooch

I hope you get it Josephine3. Its soo annoying to think youre pregnant and yet no BFP. I'm 15dpo, 1 day late (I think my 26 day cycle is however turning into 28), BFN cramps on and off and now a tiny and I mean tiny bit of brown cm. Urgh!! The frustration- AF is prob going to be here within the next couple days !


----------



## josephine3

Thanks cooch, good luck to you ! What do think to the test pics?


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Sorry the pics are too blurry for me to tell, but good luck! Hope it gets darker :)


----------



## cooch

josephine3 said:


> Thanks cooch, good luck to you ! What do think to the test pics?

I can't tell from the pics. But that could just be down to the pics on my screen.x


----------



## Justagirlxx

I think I see a tiny line on one of the pictures but I can't tell if there is color. Anyway what dpo are you based on your last period?


----------



## minkie

Hey Josephine, just thought I would check and see how it was coming along? I think I see something on those tests but not sure, did you test again yet today? If so put them up!!


----------



## mumof3girls

I see a line on each one :) good luck I really hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## josephine3

Hi thanks for the check-ups ladies!! Im testing again in the morning with a frer... 

I've found some more info out just that I was led to be an unrelated post about the 'hook effect' where the levels eventually get too high to be detected. Im still going with they are too low I think at the mo but check it out:
https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/7968-false-negatives-caused-hook-effect.html

just a girl its been ages since my ov date.. i did have a bleed around the time of my period but it was really light and short and iv experienced symptoms since then. I would be about 34 dpo!! I realise most people would have gotten definite lines by then but after searching online there are so many people who have ended up pregnant with negative tests..and they were made to feel crazy by doctors! Im hoping it doesnt go this far and I can present my doctor with a nice positive test by the end of this week..!!

Thanks for sticking around! :dust:


----------



## minkie

wow 34 dpo? It's probably highly unlikely that that bleeding you had wasn't a period, but it IS definitely a possibility that you have become pregnant SINCE that bleed! If so you would probably be pulling up a positive soon. Have you had sex since the last bleed you had? Maybe this will be your cycle!!


----------



## josephine3

Nope no sex since the day i believe I concieved.. I thought it unlikely too till I looked it up! google 'the hook effect' or 'pregnant but tests says negative' I still accept maybe I am crazy (it has been said lol..) but there's a possibility im not - or maybe I have something else wrong cos my belly is swollen..
We shall see!!


----------



## jojo23

keep testing hun think i see a VERY faint positive!! xx


----------



## Justagirlxx

josephine3 said:


> Hi thanks for the check-ups ladies!! Im testing again in the morning with a frer...
> 
> I've found some more info out just that I was led to be an unrelated post about the 'hook effect' where the levels eventually get too high to be detected. Im still going with they are too low I think at the mo but check it out:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/7968-false-negatives-caused-hook-effect.html
> 
> just a girl its been ages since my ov date.. i did have a bleed around the time of my period but it was really light and short and iv experienced symptoms since then. I would be about 34 dpo!! I realise most people would have gotten definite lines by then but after searching online there are so many people who have ended up pregnant with negative tests..and they were made to feel crazy by doctors! Im hoping it doesnt go this far and I can present my doctor with a nice positive test by the end of this week..!!
> 
> Thanks for sticking around! :dust:

I looked it up and A) Its a 1 in 2000 chance that that would happen and B) Your levels would have to be over 1 million. It's just not at all likely that this is happening to you. I've been trying to be optimistic but now that you've said you haven't had sex this month I really honestly doubt you are pregnant. If you are still really that convinced you should probably look into getting a private scan.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I totally missed that post if you haven't had sex in over a month there is just no way your tests would look like that, at least not if everything were OK. I'd be more concerned about you having been pregnant at some point and maybe some residual tissue is causing issues. I would go see a Dr. to make sure you are OK.


----------



## josephine3

I have an appointment booked tomorrow :) I am bored of these symptoms now. Definitely no sex - i have no sex drive and dont want to be touched! I need to get the doc to investigate I dont see why I shud put up with feeling so poorly if Im not pregnant.

I realise that most likely if there was a pregnancy there would be a problem - but also there are a lot of women who have gone on to have healthy pregnancies even after going through what Im experiencing - see the posts in this thread and elsewhere all over the internet!!! - so I'm looking on the positive side until I know otherwise. Please consider opening your mind a little bit - i dont want those who have gone through this to be offended!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm glad that you are so positive. Everyone needs to deal with difficult moments in the best way they can. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks, I had a faint positive again today that looks like the midstream from the other day, a faint positive on a blue dye and a negative on frer. Will be taking these along to docs appt with me tomorrow! Will let u know how it goes... I just dont want to think about problems yet, I have never had a bfp so I will be celebrating if i get one, even if the celebration is short lived, at least I will know things are working in there!!


----------



## Blizzard

Good luck hun. x


----------



## mumof3girls

Still have my Fxd Hun, blue dye tests are evil for me I used to always get a positive on them as I did with ics even when I wasn't pregnant, doc said I have a small amount of hcg in my system all the time so it was horrible for me coz I never knew if they were real or not until I did a frer at 10dpo this time around and finally got a beautiful line :) 
We all need some kind of faith to hold onto and until you get af or a scan saying not pregnant then I would assume u are pregnant just to be on the safe side :) good luck hun I will be stalking this thread until you know for sure one way or another :) xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks mumof3girs! Are you hoping for a boy this time around? 
Wow mega-annoying that you have hcg in your body all the time! (I think we all do, but not enough to show on a test?) 
I was hoping to have some lovely positive pics to post today, but still too faint.. Im gonna do another in a minute cos I just cant help myself hehe... cant believe how long this threads gotten. Thanks for all the support ladies:thumbup:


----------



## StaceyKor

Just been reading through this thread. I really hope u get an answer either way soon hun, must be horrible being in limbo like this! Let us know how ur test goes xx


----------



## josephine3

Thanks StaceyKor!! It is horrible I dont know whether to act pregnant or not.. I have given up drinking, and smoking I stopped yesterday. Its hard tho...

Anyhow..I just took another midstream test, same as the ones before, this one has no line,looks negative, however it is evening here so it certainly wasnt great urine...
However.. I have left the test to sit and looked at it again, still no line after half hr. Nothing.. 
I feel that this proves the lines I got on my other (identical) tests werent evaps.
Do ya get what I mean?

The lines on my fmu tests from today and yesterday (I hope) cant be evaps cos this evening test doesnt have an evap... surely if it was the tests giving evaps it would have come up on all 3... hopefully the lines on the other 2 appeared cos it was fmu and positive! I hope the doctor can shed some more light for me tomorrow xx


----------



## josephine3

I thought I'd update - I've just been to my doctors visit, i requested a woman cos I thought she might be sympathetic - and she was really nice but I was sooo nervous i came away thinking of all the things I should have told her symptom wise but forgot :dohh:

I told her about the bloating, headaches, hot flushes, (forgot to even mention cramps, sickness, backache, trouble sleeping, dry skin.. etc...) but her eyes widened when I mentioned the milky discharge.

She said she didnt want to give me false hope but that is a definite sign. 
I asked her if it was rare to be in this situation and she said 'well it does happen' and she didnt think I was crazy so thats good.
I showed her my tests and she said they were 'inconclusive' - i know that lol.

Anyhow she is sending a urine sample off for testing for me. I did ask her about adding hcg to the blood test but she said that if I am pregnant then my day 21 progesterone test would come back really high. 

I asked if it matters that it wont be fmu and might be dilute, she said it wont matter as the lab test is so sensitive - but i could bring it in whenever I liked. I didnt fancy peeing in the docs and walking out with a test tube anyway, so Im going to collect my fmu and drop it off in the morning! :thumbup:

She said the results will be ready in 2 days and that I can ring up and get results from reception.
Wish me luck!!! xxx


----------



## jojo23

best of luck hun will have everything crossed! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minkie

I'm surprise they didn't do a urine pregnancy test in the office? I've heard of bloods being drawn and sent to lab but not urine, I hope it's enough to give you the answers you need for some peace of mind gl! :)


----------



## josephine3

I just worry if its negaitve I still wont believe it lol. If its negative i will forget about it (or try if I can get relief from symptoms) until my next period is due and see if it comes or not! I think thats the best plan.


----------



## josephine3

minkie said:


> I'm surprise they didn't do a urine pregnancy test in the office? I've heard of bloods being drawn and sent to lab but not urine, I hope it's enough to give you the answers you need for some peace of mind gl! :)

I was suprised at that too! at least it sounds sensitive!


----------



## mumof3girls

Yes im hoping for a boy but I don't mind either way :) will be getting nucal test done next week and 3d/4d u/s in 4 weeks after that so excited I can't wait to see if our swaying for a boy really worked or if we are just destined for girls lol :) either way I'm so happy just to be pregnant after ttc for so long :) post your pics Hun u should put all the tests together to see if there is a progression line :) Fxd xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

How did your test go Josephine, any updates?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just read this thread, I reeeeally hope you find out soon as being in limbo is awful, you just want to know! Keep us posted x


----------



## josephine3

Well... I got my urine test results back... negative. Im so confused. 

I cant accept it still but i guess I'll have to. My next af is due next thursday so I will try and forget about it until then and see if she shows up.

I still have my appt with the docs to discuss the results of day 21 progesterone test which i had today anyway, so I will mention blood tests if i dont get regular type af, and will tell her about the pains.. Its just... I have such a bump! I only weigh about 112lbs so its really obvious to me that my belly is sticking out. And its sooo itchy, plus my nipples hurt a lot which never happens to me. Im still having pains in my abdomen and Im now worrying that there is something wrong with me... sigh...


----------



## petitpas

I'm sorry about the result :hugs:

Hopefully, your doctor can shed some light on what is going on with you.

I hope it is nothing to worry about and that you can get back to ttc very soon :hug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

So sorry to hear that. Maybe the blood tests will reveal something that will point your Dr. in the right direction.


----------



## mumof3girls

I'm sorry Josephine I really hope the results of the progesterone test sheds some light on whats going coz it's not nice being left in limbo, good luck and let us know what's happening hun x


----------



## josephine3

Thanks everyone! Will keep updating... next docs appt on tuesday... my symptoms do seem to have died off a little, just really have cramps, bloating and itchy tummy, and itchy palms!!


----------



## josephine3

I just got back from another docs appointment - I came away with mixed feelings.. she says my day 21 progesterone was 43.. apparently this is good and means im ovulating, and all the other bloodwork was fine..so thats great! :) Also she said she will talk to the fertilty doc about sending me and the oh for further tests as we've been trying 18 months now so at least Im getting somewhere there. This is all good news for the future but i want to know whats wrong with me NOW!

She didnt really acknowledge how much pain I am still in tho -was having such bad cramps last night i couldnt move.. didnt suggest further testing on it either - she felt my tummy and said my bowels were fine, she asked if i was constipated and said she could prescribe me laxatives if i wanted?!! I didnt see how this would help so said no..

Im due on again on thurs so I asked her if I miss the next period could i get a blood hcg test - she said I could get another urine test. grrr. no blood test for me it seems. I asked if there was no possibility I could be pregnant but she didnt really answer. guess she cant say. but 43 seems a high progeterone level to me...
I can still feel *something* in my tummy.. its uncomfortable when i bend over, lie down, walk, or pretty much move in any way! Still having itchy tummy and my nipples are sore like never before. Im annoyed she didnt send me for any other tests.. gr..


----------



## petitpas

Jo, that's great news that you are being referred to a specialist. I think they will be much better equipped than your GP to figure out what is up with you.
Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## WinterSong4

It's been a few days. Any updates?


----------



## josephine3

Well ladies, Im afraid to say my story doesnt end well. On friday I had a double shift at work, I worked 7.30am to 4.30pm as a nursery nurse, then 8pm-2am as a barmaid. I was worried about it beforehand as I knew it was too much to do. I was walking to the pub where I work when a stange feeling came over me, like something was going to go wrong that night.

About 9.30pm I stupidly moved a barrell in the cellar, only by an inch or 2 but it was enough. About 10 minutes later I started bleeding and having a lot of pain. I prayed it would stop but it didnt. It just got heavier, its now monday and Im still bleeding/ Its been vey painful and Im sure I felt mini-contractions before I also passed an inch long jelly substance.

Am very upset as you can imagine :cry:


----------



## TayBabes92

Have u gone to the doctor??? I really think u should see ur doctor to confirm if u had a miscarriage


----------



## petitpas

Josephine, I'm really sorry to hear you've not been well. If the jelly like substance was dark red, almost black then I would say that was a clot. Maybe you should tell your doctor about it as such large clots are not normal :hugs: I've had them along with the contractions so I know how horrible they are. Big bug hugs to you xxx


----------



## WinterSong4

That would be upsetting! :( Sooo sorry to hear that! I hope it wasn't a MC and it was just a delayed, Super Af. Def have that checked out as clots that big are generally not good anyways. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## jojo23

think you should see another doctor hun to be honest it doesnt sound like they were even listening to you!!! really hope you havent had a MC! xxx i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## josephine3

:cry:


petitpas said:


> Josephine, I'm really sorry to hear you've not been well. If the jelly like substance was dark red, almost black then I would say that was a clot. Maybe you should tell your doctor about it as such large clots are not normal :hugs: I've had them along with the contractions so I know how horrible they are. Big bug hugs to you xxx

Thanks, I have had a few black ish clots and I have had them this big but this was like a light red, kind of thing iv not seen before! Our bodies are complicated I suppose and even if we dont see those 2 lines it doesnt mean that something isnt happening in there! Maybe it wouldnt have been a viable pregnancy, and maybe I shouldnt have worked too hard..
Last time i had a chemical, I went to the doctor and he said there was no way of them confirming,.. so not much I can do, If I feel poorly or bleed for weeks I will go back, the pain has lessened since having the mini contractions and passing that. 

I will certainly be more careful in the 2ww and other limbo times, Im hoping that really this is a good sign, as my cycles are finally regulating after nearly 2 yrs off bcp, and *something* is finally happening rather than nothing at all.


----------



## Blizzard

I'm sorry hun. At least you know where you stand. I would say that I don't think the amount of work you did is likely to have caused anything to happen and isn't worth worrying about in the future. I work in a pub and would refuse to move full barrels when not pregnant even because the darn things have squashed my fingers before. Don't mind the empties though ;).

I'm just saying try not to worry and think about what ifs, your regulating cycle is a great sign and you'll find it'll happen when you don't see a single sign or symptom and think it's a useless month.


Xxx


----------



## welshmummy2be

i tested negative with my dd till about 3 weeks after my period was due. good luck :thumbup: xx


----------



## Justagirlxx

Sorry af came but honestly I'm not surprised. You would have gotten a positive test way before now if you were ever pregnant. The clot was probably uterine lining. Better luck next month. :dust:


----------



## josephine3

Justagirlxx said:


> Sorry af came but honestly I'm not surprised. You would have gotten a positive test way before now if you were ever pregnant. The clot was probably uterine lining. Better luck next month. :dust:

The amount of attention we all pay to our bodies at these times means we know whats normal, and this certainly wasnt normal to me. I really think it may have been the start of a pregnancy that just didnt make it.
Now my tummy has shrunk again, all the water I've been retaining has come out, my cravings and appetite are gone.. I would really like to have this pregnant feeling back soon.. Im hoping it means good things are nearby for me and my body is ready for pregnancy now. 
Thanks for all the support everybody :flower:


----------



## esst

I had a feeling something was up but I didn't get a BFP til I was past 5 weeks gone. 3 negative tests within seven days of that one too.


----------



## petitpas

Jo, when I had all my clots last year my doc told me it was my body's way of clearing something out of my uterus. I had two D&Cs and still knew something was left behind. I was right. I kept passing clots but my body was unable to get the last bit out on its own. I woke up from my third D&C and just knew it was all out. It was as if my whole body breathed a big sigh of relief.
I totally understand your feelings of being better now and that your body has finally let go. It's sad but still good news that this episode (whatever it was) is finally over.
Good on your body for sorting itself out and getting ready for a successful pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

Thats just how I feel petitpas! Like its all gone now, and my body is relaxing again. I've lost so much of the water I built up I feel deflated!!


----------



## petitpas

That's brilliant news! Our bodies are indeed amazing and we can learn a lot from listening to them. Onwards and upwards, Jo!


----------



## Justagirlxx

josephine3 said:


> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry af came but honestly I'm not surprised. You would have gotten a positive test way before now if you were ever pregnant. The clot was probably uterine lining. Better luck next month. :dust:
> 
> The amount of attention we all pay to our bodies at these times means we know whats normal, and this certainly wasnt normal to me. I really think it may have been the start of a pregnancy that just didnt make it.
> Now my tummy has shrunk again, all the water I've been retaining has come out, my cravings and appetite are gone.. I would really like to have this pregnant feeling back soon.. Im hoping it means good things are nearby for me and my body is ready for pregnancy now.
> Thanks for all the support everybody :flower:Click to expand...


I think next time you should wait until you actually miss af to start get excited you may be pregnant, or else you will be convinced you are pregnant every single month and be horribly disappointed when af arrives.


----------



## josephine3

Justagirlxx said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry af came but honestly I'm not surprised. You would have gotten a positive test way before now if you were ever pregnant. The clot was probably uterine lining. Better luck next month. :dust:
> 
> The amount of attention we all pay to our bodies at these times means we know whats normal, and this certainly wasnt normal to me. I really think it may have been the start of a pregnancy that just didnt make it.
> Now my tummy has shrunk again, all the water I've been retaining has come out, my cravings and appetite are gone.. I would really like to have this pregnant feeling back soon.. Im hoping it means good things are nearby for me and my body is ready for pregnancy now.
> Thanks for all the support everybody :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think next time you should wait until you actually miss af to start get excited you may be pregnant, or else you will be convinced you are pregnant every single month and be horribly disappointed when af arrives.Click to expand...

Most people here are dissapointed when af arrives! I'm sorry to see that you lost a pregnancy at 4.5 weeks, if you weren't keeping track of the situation or testing you may not have known. 
I couldnt ignore my body saying something wasnt right. I wasnt even testing early..Its better to know whats happening with our bodies, and hey, everybody symptom spots!


----------



## SquigglesHull

Hi all,

I'm trying to work out what is going on with my cycle and this is the first thread that looks like it may be able to help.

Basically, today is CD32 and my period is between 4 and 7 days late based on my average cycle length. I have tested negative at one day late. AF still hasnt shown but have had AF style cramping every other day since the day before AF was supposed to show so I just assumed it was coming.

I've been charting my temps but they are all over the joint due to my sleeping pattern so they cant provide any clarity!

I have been charting my CP and its actually quite high, but am still able to reach it. 

I'm not sure whether to just wait it out or see the GP, as I dont want to get hopes up. I'm just after a definative answer so I can carry on tracking or making plans for a new arrival!

What do you think? I would really appreciate your advice ladies :)

Also, Ignore the signatures below, they are way out of sync with my actual cycle!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

SquigglesHull said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to work out what is going on with my cycle and this is the first thread that looks like it may be able to help.
> 
> Basically, today is CD32 and my period is between 4 and 7 days late based on my average cycle length. I have tested negative at one day late. AF still hasnt shown but have had AF style cramping every other day since the day before AF was supposed to show so I just assumed it was coming.
> 
> I've been charting my temps but they are all over the joint due to my sleeping pattern so they cant provide any clarity!
> 
> I have been charting my CP and its actually quite high, but am still able to reach it.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to just wait it out or see the GP, as I dont want to get hopes up. I'm just after a definative answer so I can carry on tracking or making plans for a new arrival!
> 
> What do you think? I would really appreciate your advice ladies :)
> 
> Also, Ignore the signatures below, they are way out of sync with my actual cycle!

Have you tested again since 1 day late? Maybe you'll just get a late positive, quite a few women do. If it's still negative then maybe you should see a doctor and see what's up. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## josephine3

Yep keep testing, wait a few weeks then go to the gp!


----------



## jojo23

sorry af came hun but at least you know where you stand now and get down to lots of baby making!! and your right every one is disappointed when they get their period and if people are getting annoyed with you for getting your hopes up and wanting so bad to be pregnant then id rather they didnt even comment on your link. honestly ive seen some comments on this thread that were'nt the nicest and i think we all need to remember that everyone needs support ttc and throughout pregnancy and we're all here for the same reasons! chin up and GL for next month!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Justagirlxx

josephine3 said:


> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry af came but honestly I'm not surprised. You would have gotten a positive test way before now if you were ever pregnant. The clot was probably uterine lining. Better luck next month. :dust:
> 
> The amount of attention we all pay to our bodies at these times means we know whats normal, and this certainly wasnt normal to me. I really think it may have been the start of a pregnancy that just didnt make it.
> Now my tummy has shrunk again, all the water I've been retaining has come out, my cravings and appetite are gone.. I would really like to have this pregnant feeling back soon.. Im hoping it means good things are nearby for me and my body is ready for pregnancy now.
> Thanks for all the support everybody :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think next time you should wait until you actually miss af to start get excited you may be pregnant, or else you will be convinced you are pregnant every single month and be horribly disappointed when af arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> Most people here are dissapointed when af arrives! I'm sorry to see that you lost a pregnancy at 4.5 weeks, if you weren't keeping track of the situation or testing you may not have known.
> I couldnt ignore my body saying something wasnt right. I wasnt even testing early..Its better to know whats happening with our bodies, and hey, everybody symptom spots!Click to expand...

Ummm yeah only the difference between you and I is that I had a REAL loss. I got a positive pregnancy test and missed my period, two things you could never say. :dohh:

I'm not saying you shouldn't look for symptoms. I'm saying you shouldn't be psychotically convinced you are pregnant no matter what LOGICAL evidence proves that you aren't... ie pregnancy tests are 99.9% effective, you never even MISSED your period.. it was LIGHT... and you never even had sex the next cycle... yet you're 100% convinced you somehow were pregnant with all negative tests.. dont use my REAL loss against me in the argument that you were ever pregnant.. YES I found out I was pregnant with early testing. NO that does not mean that you were ever pregnant and NO i have no sympathy for you that your PERIOD CAME ON TIME.


----------



## Justagirlxx

Double post


----------



## Justagirlxx

jojo23 said:


> sorry af came hun but at least you know where you stand now and get down to lots of baby making!! and your right every one is disappointed when they get their period and if people are getting annoyed with you for getting your hopes up and wanting so bad to be pregnant then id rather they didnt even comment on your link. honestly ive seen some comments on this thread that were'nt the nicest and i think we all need to remember that everyone needs support ttc and throughout pregnancy and we're all here for the same reasons! chin up and GL for next month!
> 
> xxxxxxx

I support logical viewpoints. I don't support dreams based on wishful and illogical thinking and I never will. If you think people should sit here and be like OH YEAH, SURE! "You are definitely that 1 in 2 million women that never get a positive pregnancy test!" then you are mistaken my friend. I would hope that someone would be the light of reason if I was thinking so irrationally. It's the blind support on here of people that get false hopes up, and false hope IMO can hurt the worst. Sometimes the truth hurts and that's just life. You can't always be the "nicest" commentor. Don't shoot the messanger, if my comments didn't seem the nicest it was because I was trying to be the voice of reason so that the OP wasn't crushed in the end by false hope.


----------



## ashleyann

jojo23 said:


> sorry af came hun but at least you know where you stand now and get down to lots of baby making!! and your right every one is disappointed when they get their period and if people are getting annoyed with you for getting your hopes up and wanting so bad to be pregnant then id rather they didnt even comment on your link. honestly ive seen some comments on this thread that were'nt the nicest and i think we all need to remember that everyone needs support ttc and throughout pregnancy and we're all here for the same reasons! chin up and GL for next month!
> 
> xxxxxxx


Agreed :)
Hope everything works out for you Josephine!:thumbup:


----------



## Blizzard

I'm sure it will, she'll be over here in no time :) x


----------



## jojo23

Justagirlxx said:


> jojo23 said:
> 
> 
> sorry af came hun but at least you know where you stand now and get down to lots of baby making!! and your right every one is disappointed when they get their period and if people are getting annoyed with you for getting your hopes up and wanting so bad to be pregnant then id rather they didnt even comment on your link. honestly ive seen some comments on this thread that were'nt the nicest and i think we all need to remember that everyone needs support ttc and throughout pregnancy and we're all here for the same reasons! chin up and GL for next month!
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> I support logical viewpoints. I don't support dreams based on wishful and illogical thinking and I never will. If you think people should sit here and be like OH YEAH, SURE! "You are definitely that 1 in 2 million women that never get a positive pregnancy test!" then you are mistaken my friend. I would hope that someone would be the light of reason if I was thinking so irrationally. It's the blind support on here of people that get false hopes up, and false hope IMO can hurt the worst. Sometimes the truth hurts and that's just life. You can't always be the "nicest" commentor. Don't shoot the messanger, if my comments didn't seem the nicest it was because I was trying to be the voice of reason so that the OP wasn't crushed in the end by false hope.Click to expand...

i understand where your coming from but sometimes people need support and hope and who are we to decide what they feel in their own bodies!! i didnt get a positive hpt until i was 4 weeks late!! i was pregnant but hpts just didnt pick it up, had someone been negative to me in that time i wouldnt have kept testing and could have been going out drinking etc but the support of the ladies here made me hold on and keep testing!!! i have also had a loss, at 22 weeks which i had to go through labour for so i know too well what its like to loose something so precious!! early late or any other time it never makes it easier, im very sorry josephine got her period its awful when your trying to get pregnant as any woman here knows,i think its horible for anyone to slap it back in her face that she got it and didnt get a positive pregnancy test!!! 

sometimes when your facing this huge battle of ttc all we have is hope. no one has any right to take that away from her! im sorry to hear of your loss but i dont think that gives you any right to make someone feel that their symptoms, whether it ends in a bfn or not, are any less important than someone who does get their bfp! we're only human at the end of the day and the longing for a baby sometimes makes us sensitive to things that we'd never otherwise feel, thats not false hope. its faith in ourselves as women and mothers and mums to be. 

Josephine you have so much support here while ttc and beyond, feel free to symptom spot all you like and keep your HOPES up!! i wouldnt be pregnant now if i had given up hope...xxxxxxxx


----------



## josephine3

Justagirlxx said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justagirlxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry af came but honestly I'm not surprised. You would have gotten a positive test way before now if you were ever pregnant. The clot was probably uterine lining. Better luck next month. :dust:
> 
> The amount of attention we all pay to our bodies at these times means we know whats normal, and this certainly wasnt normal to me. I really think it may have been the start of a pregnancy that just didnt make it.
> Now my tummy has shrunk again, all the water I've been retaining has come out, my cravings and appetite are gone.. I would really like to have this pregnant feeling back soon.. Im hoping it means good things are nearby for me and my body is ready for pregnancy now.
> Thanks for all the support everybody :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think next time you should wait until you actually miss af to start get excited you may be pregnant, or else you will be convinced you are pregnant every single month and be horribly disappointed when af arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> Most people here are dissapointed when af arrives! I'm sorry to see that you lost a pregnancy at 4.5 weeks, if you weren't keeping track of the situation or testing you may not have known.
> I couldnt ignore my body saying something wasnt right. I wasnt even testing early..Its better to know whats happening with our bodies, and hey, everybody symptom spots!Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm yeah only the difference between you and I is that I had a REAL loss. I got a positive pregnancy test and missed my period, two things you could never say. :dohh:
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't look for symptoms. I'm saying you shouldn't be psychotically convinced you are pregnant no matter what LOGICAL evidence proves that you aren't... ie pregnancy tests are 99.9% effective, you never even MISSED your period.. it was LIGHT... and you never even had sex the next cycle... yet you're 100% convinced you somehow were pregnant with all negative tests.. dont use my REAL loss against me in the argument that you were ever pregnant.. YES I found out I was pregnant with early testing. NO that does not mean that you were ever pregnant and NO i have no sympathy for you that your PERIOD CAME ON TIME.Click to expand...

If you are going to make comments like this please dont reply to my threads in future. I dont need people like you trying to upset me.


----------



## josephine3

Thank you so much jojo23!! Well said! Ur post brought tears to my eyes it was so lovely. Thank you for your support.

Maybe my pregnancy wasnt strong enough to hold on, its so complicated in there no-one can say nothing is happening when we are ttc - something was going on and it was causing me a lot of pain. I couldnt just ignore it. Im glad I have been through the experience as its made me discuss my fertility with the doctor, and also i've had to challenge myself to stop smoking and drinking, which I found easier than I thought it would be. Im proud of the way I started looking after my body better, and now I know I can do it for real when that bfp comes. I believe this was good practise for me and my body xx


----------



## petitpas

Jo, well done on quitting smoking and drinking! :thumbup: That should also help you along with conceiving.

Although I did not find your posts convincing regarding being pregnant, I do think that the huge clot you had was a sign that something wasn't right and you obviously felt off all along. Hopefully, all is resolved now. If not, you are talking to your doctor and will hopefully find out what is wrong. Just don't hesitate to ask for more help if you experience more clots like that during your next period!

I think that anyone should think twice before posting about their loss being worse or more real than someone else's. That is truly a horrible and tasteless comparison to make.
All losses and also infertility without losses is incredibly heartbreaking. We should be supporting each other through our difficult experiences, not entering into some kind of macabre competition.

Big :hug: all round


----------



## jojo23

no prob joesphine. i just wanted to say that none of us know whats going on within our bodies and theres lots of women who have suffered losses but be it at 2 weeks or20 weeks it doesnt make it any less of a heartbreak and i would never presume to know anyone elses situation other than to offer my sympathies to anyone who has suffered a loss at any stage.

also as i said before none of us have the right to judge what you felt in your own body and we can give our opinions without being negative...we all need to support one another. and lets face it we've all thought we were pregnant at one stage or another and had the horrible experience of AF getting us in the end! just think this is a time for hope, faith and good friends to help you through the hard times.

cant wait to hear how you get on in your journey and well done for getting as healthy as you can be xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SquigglesHull

Hey

Thanks for the advice ladies.
Still no AF anf on CD34 now from my calculations which is very late for me. Going to the GP's tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## ashleyann

petitpas said:


> I think that anyone should think twice before posting about their loss being worse or more real than someone else's. That is truly a horrible and tasteless comparison to make.
> All losses and also infertility without losses is incredibly heartbreaking. We should be supporting each other through our difficult experiences, not entering into some kind of macabre competition.
> 
> Big :hug: all round

Agreed...beyond rude.


----------



## Justagirlxx

ashleyann said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> I think that anyone should think twice before posting about their loss being worse or more real than someone else's. That is truly a horrible and tasteless comparison to make.
> All losses and also infertility without losses is incredibly heartbreaking. We should be supporting each other through our difficult experiences, not entering into some kind of macabre competition.
> 
> Big :hug: all round
> 
> Agreed...beyond rude.Click to expand...

Are you serious? She didn't experience a loss, she got her period after suspecting she was pregnant but it was never confirmed, all negative tests and didn't even have sex that cycle. How is that the same as someone who experienced a confirmed pregnancy and then had an early miscarriage? I'm sorry but it's beyond rude to me that you ladies are saying that people who get their periods while ttc are experiencing the same grief that people who have early losses go through. That's so ridiculous it's not even conceivable to me. Oh and Josephine, don't worry I wont be commenting anymore on your threads. I don't feel the need to communicate with people who only like you if you're telling them what they want to hear.


----------



## SarahJane

I agree with Jojo and the others, I find it offensive to see the words "real loss"

I lost my daughter at 23 weeks, does that make my loss an "extra special loss" as it was so late? It is all about semantics hey!

Anyone who has had dreams and aspirations taken from them could be deemed to have lost. I would never say my loss is any worse or better than anyone elses.

I am extremely sorry for anyone who has lost a baby at any stage, I am also really sorry for anyone struggling from infertility. I have been in both camps and both are unbearable. 

To the OP I am really sorry this month wasn't your month and I send you some extra sticky baby dust for the next cycle xxx


----------



## ashleyann

Justagirlxx said:


> ashleyann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> I think that anyone should think twice before posting about their loss being worse or more real than someone else's. That is truly a horrible and tasteless comparison to make.
> All losses and also infertility without losses is incredibly heartbreaking. We should be supporting each other through our difficult experiences, not entering into some kind of macabre competition.
> 
> Big :hug: all round
> 
> Agreed...beyond rude.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? She didn't experience a loss, she got her period after suspecting she was pregnant but it was never confirmed, all negative tests and didn't even have sex that cycle. How is that the same as someone who experienced a confirmed pregnancy and then had an early miscarriage? I'm sorry but it's beyond rude to me that you ladies are saying that people who get their periods while ttc are experiencing the same grief that people who have early losses go through. That's so ridiculous it's not even conceivable to me. Oh and Josephine, don't worry I wont be commenting anymore on your threads. I don't feel the need to communicate with people who only like you if you're telling them what they want to hear.Click to expand...

Sorry you feel that way but people come on here for advice and support..and if you don't have either to offer why not just not comment? And if it's to be the "voice of reason" perhaps you could try it in a more polite way and not be so harsh?


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed as I no longer feel it's constructive and is causing a lot of upset and hurt feelings


----------

